# Just shot the BowTech Defender...



## thebillabong37 (Nov 24, 2003)

I agree with a post that I saw about the Equalizer Cam system having a heavier start when you begin your draw. This was explained to me as being a selling point. It starts heavier when you have more power and levels off at the end of your draw. If you have been shooting a single-cam bow, this will feel really strange. This is the opposite of building quickly and then letting off when you reach full draw. It makes the Defender feel like it has no where near the advertised let-off, but we put it on the shop scale and it was at 82%. 

As far as speed goes, I put my 350 grain arrow through the chrono at the shop and had IBO speeds ranging from 298 to 302 (approx. 6 shots).
THAT INCLUDES A STRING WITH:
-BowTech String Silencers (2)
-String Loop

Overall I am impressed with this bow in terms of speed and build (very quiet), but the "draw feel" would take some time to get used to. I cannot wait to shoot some more of the 2005 BowTech offerings, but I have been told that shipments are comming slowly.

Has anyone else had the opportuinity to shoot this or other bows?
Would like to hear some more feedback!


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

I have shot The Defender, The new Tomcat, and The Independence. So far I am very impressed by these 3 bows. I had to check my shop scales when I drew the Independence, I could have swore it was about 60 pounds, but it was on 71!!! The smoothness is unmatched, even smoother than the Liberty!  I also checked the Defender for cam lean with our laser and found very little if any. I was sceptical at first, but not anymore. I think this will be a banner year for Bowtech.


----------



## thebillabong37 (Nov 24, 2003)

*The Independence...*

Does that bow have the Freedom Cam? I think that between the that and the Equilizer, I would have to go with the Freedom. I have a Patriot and Pro 38, so I am used to the Infinity Cam.

On another note, since it looks like you are a dealer, how do you feel about having to swap-out the cams to change draw lengths? The shop I deal with seemed to be a little leary about this feature.


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

The cam swap option is no problem, and will not be for most dealers with good service technicians. The Independence has the Freedom 5" cam on it. Considerably larger than the freedom cam on the Liberty, I think that is why it is so smooth.


----------



## thebillabong37 (Nov 24, 2003)

*Freedom Cam...*

I was not aware of the size difference in the two Freedom Cams. Is that a difference from 2004 to 2005, or is it specific to certain bows? The shop that I go to just started carrying Bowtech and are not too informed... yet.

What are the speeds on the Independence? I am looking to get out of my current bows and into one of these 2005 models. Right now I am leaning towards the Liberty. I like the draw feel of the Freedom Cam.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Something strange*

 

Has anyone else notice that the defender seems to be shooting faster than the specs say. The one at our shop is only 1fps slower than the Allegience at the same pundage and drawlength. Not a bad thing just wierd. From what I hear on hear the Defender is abnormally fast also. It is nearly the same as the Allegience. 

These bows draw and shoot awesome by the way. They feel like a reverse freedom cam. I am kind of excited to see what the Old Glory does.


----------



## thebillabong37 (Nov 24, 2003)

*Bow speeds...*

I am not sure, but that may having something to do with the fact that the speeds BowTech published in past years were performed with "bare" strings. But that does not account for the 2005 bows being faster than what BowTech is saying they are. The birth certificate on the Defender that I shot said "301" and the chrono that I used had a top speed of 302.

So far, I really like what I see!


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

This 5" Freedom cam will only be on the Independence. The Liberty, Justice and the PBR bow will have the same freedom cam as last year. The Independence is not a barn burner but 290-298 IBO out of a 40 inch ATA and a 7 3/8 inch brace ain't too shabby. 

The Defender we tested shot the exact speed that was on the birth certificate. I didn't note it being any faster than advertised, but some may be, depending on the set-up.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Independence Cam*

Evansarchery,

Actually I'm pretty sure that what's listed in the catalog for the Independence is correct......that cam actually has it's own name. The "Big Wheel" cam.
I agree that it is basically a larger diameter version of the Freedom system, but I just wanted to jump in and let you know that it has a name, and that's the only bow that is carrying it.
Might save some confusion for the customers asking for 2 different Freedom cams.
I have a feeling that in all the talk of the "E" cam bows that the Independence is going to get overlooked, and I bet it's a honey of a shooter.

Also with the Defender speeds I think what everyone is curious about is the fact that the 28" models are all shipping and testing out with 300+ speeds......302,304 etc. and the IBO rating for this bow with full string is 305-313fps (at 30")which would lead to the conclusion that the listed ratings in the catalog for the Defender have been greatly understated.
The Defender is a rocket for that brace height.


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

Matt, 

Thanks for telling me, I hadn't heard the "official" name for the larger cam my rep told me about it a while back. I guess it didn't have a name then. I agree that it will be overshadowed by the Equalizer cam bows, but it really is one sweet bow. I think it was good for Bowtech to listen to the customer and build a few longer ATA bows. Now they have something for everyone!


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*To Evansarchery*

Evansarchery,
On one of your posts here you mention that you used a laser to check the wheel lean. Can you give me more info on that laser? I would like to know more about it. 

Rchr


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*rchr*

It is a spot hogg laser. I have one and it is the coolest tool in the box (most expensive too) Junkie


----------



## abowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

*Defender vs Switchback vs Allegiance*

Over the past two weeks I have shot the Defender, Switchback and the Allegiance. I shot the Defender first, a day after it came in. I admit I liked the draw cycle, but the bow had more "kick" than I expected from all the hype. Finally the Switchback came in and I was excited to shoot it. Finally a fast Mathews without the max cam! I was sorely disappointed. It posted a mere 280 through the chrono with a 29" draw set at 70# with silencers on the string and a 397g. arrow. It felt great and was deathly quiet, but not near as fast as the 318 IBO lead me to believe it would be. It should be around 290 with that rating. While talking about it with a friend, I noticed they had an allegiance in stock now. He said they hadn't shot it yet, and I wasn't too excited to due to my experience with the Defender ( not being real smooth). We pulled it down and once again the equalizer cam draw force caught my attention. I love the way it draws. So I set it up with a rest and checked the poundage and draw, 29" 70#. I shot a couple arrows and was most pleasently suprised! The Allegiance feels good on the shot, real good! Not quite as good as the Switchback, but pretty dang close. It also feels much more stable to me at full draw than the switchback. Because we were shooting the same arrow (397g.) and the specs were the same as the Switchback (29" 70#) we shot a couple through the chrono. It shot 302! A full 22 fps faster than its Mathews counterpart! I was amazed at the results of the side by side comparison. They are both sporting a 6 7/8" brace height ( measured on the actual bows). I have owned numerous Mathews dating back to their first model in '92 and have never really cared for Bowtech products other than the cool name of the company, but I will most definately be buying and shooting the Allegiance this year! I am now very anxious to shoot the Ol' Glory when it comes in. Hats off to the people at Bowtech, this is a fabulous product!


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Laser*

Bowjunkie, 
How much are we talking about?


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*rchr*

I got mine for around $110 give or take a little. they are definally cool but expensive. Junkie


----------

